# Looking for Dark Tranfer tips



## lastoutgraphix (Feb 26, 2015)

We are new to the business and have a question about dark transfers. We have tried different papers and even inks and they all come out the same. Like an iron on patch. They are thick, heavy and personally uncomfortable. Is there any tips to soften up the transfers or a different paper we can use?


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

The best paper I have tried for darks is image clip for darks but truthfully it still wasn't good enough for my customers....I have ended up just doing my darks with screen printing....I hope someone else has a better solution for you as I would like to know also.


----------

